# Suzuki 20hp Crack in Block!!



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Call your local Suzuki warranty service center and give them the unit serial they should be able to tell you if its under warranty if your not sure. 

How many hours are on it?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I find a small amount of engine oil on the anti-vent plate occasionally when not in use. I'm thinking my leak might be around the oil filter.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

If it’s not under warranty. Grind it out/rough it up a bit with a Dremel. And use some JBWeld. And forget about it👍


----------



## Swab318 (Dec 28, 2020)

Orange_crush said:


> So I just picked up a 2016 Ankona Shadowcast 16 last week. 20 hp Suzuki 4 stroke. I was planning on taking it out this week and noticed an oil drip underneath it in the garage. Took all the covers off thinking it might be a seal, or loose oil fill cap, but ended up finding what I believe is a crack in one of the oil journals on the exterior of the block. I cleaned it and nothing seeps out, its only when I start it that oil comes seeping through, Im assuming because of the oil pressure when running. The crack is right beneath the crank gear/ timing belt gear on the top side of the engine.
> 
> Are these engines known to have weak blocks or issues with cracks? Also has anyone had a good experience trying to get warranty work done with Suzuki? Im assuming Im going to have to get a new block/ motor correct?
> 
> ...


 I’m pretty sure I ended up buying this hunk from a guy you traded with as it started leaking oil after a few times of using. I was positive it was yours as there is paint missing where you ratchet strapped the motor and the prop looks the same wear. Did you grid this down because I’m about take everything off clean and redue with marine tex. I’m kinda mad I bought this thing.


----------



## Swab318 (Dec 28, 2020)

Orange_crush said:


> So I just picked up a 2016 Ankona Shadowcast 16 last week. 20 hp Suzuki 4 stroke. I was planning on taking it out this week and noticed an oil drip underneath it in the garage. Took all the covers off thinking it might be a seal, or loose oil fill cap, but ended up finding what I believe is a crack in one of the oil journals on the exterior of the block. I cleaned it and nothing seeps out, its only when I start it that oil comes seeping through, Im assuming because of the oil pressure when running. The crack is right beneath the crank gear/ timing belt gear on the top side of the engine.
> 
> Are these engines known to have weak blocks or issues with cracks? Also has anyone had a good experience trying to get warranty work done with Suzuki? Im assuming Im going to have to get a new block/ motor correct?
> 
> ...


 I’m pretty sure I ended up buying this hunk from a guy you traded with as it was leaking oil after a few times of using. I was positive it was yours as there is paint missing where you ratchet strapped the motor and the prop looks the same wear. Did you grid this down because I’m about take everything off and redue with marine 
View attachment 162955


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks like a block will run you about $900. Pick up some gas station beers, order some pizza, and spend the day swapping everything over. These little things are easy to wrench on, you can do it!


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Remove the flywheel and timing belt. Clean off anything else close to the crack and take it to a good welder.


----------

